# New member just saying Hiya!



## Carina (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi everyone! I found this forum while researching better quality cat food and was thrilled to find so many cat lovers!!  I have 2 bengal kitties, a spotted boy named Mojo and a marble girl named Jinx. I can't wait to meet everyone!


Carina


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! (I have a boy named Jinx )


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey there wlecome to the forums
Feel free to drown us in pictures


----------



## Carina (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome! I think I finally figured out how to post pics so here goes! 

Mojo and Jinx


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

They are lovely


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Wow! What beauties! 
Welcome to the Forums Carina


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Wow! The are gorgeous - I just love Bengals!


----------



## Carina (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks all.......they are my babies! Mojo is a little mad at me at the moment....trip to the vet today! But I got him an early birthday present, so I think he's forgiven me! :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, I just love their coat patterns & welcome to the forum btw! :lol:


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Oh they're SOOOOOOOOOO beautiful!

Welcome to the forum!

<3
Roze, Bailey and Sammi!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Welcome!

WOW! 8O Gorgeous markings. 

You will find other bengal cat owners on here too. 
Keep posting pixs of your kitties. *


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Carina. Your babies are beautiful


----------

